# Kubota 7040 tractor



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys,

I got a line a nice 7040 tractor that I think is well worth the money. It's 2wd and has a cab on it. Any thoughts on this tractor???? Will be using this tractor for cutting and baling hay as well as some light planting and discing work. Thanks.

--Kyle


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the M7040, 4wd, no cab. I pulls the JD 926 MO-CO (9'9" cut) good unless it's in real heavy, and I mean HEAVY, THICK hermothia. Does a good job with the JD 530 (5x6) round baler, but it is a load. I only have 3 small gripes about mine....1) fuel fill is a little bit of a pain --I use 5-gal. cans & it's a little high, and with a close 3ph implement it's tight. 2) hi-low range lever is a bit to the back, and sometimes wants don't wanna shift easy. 3) 3ph control leaver is a little to the rear to be real comffy if I'm have to 'feather' it a lot.
Over-all I have had very little trouble with it, closing in on 700 hours. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looked at getting a M7040, 4WD with Cab but local JD dealer was out last week troubleshooting a new Grain Drill and wife happened to mention she was in the market for a small cab tractor. Dealer said he had a line on about 15 new JD 2011 2WD 5065M's and had already sold about 12 of them. We asked what they were going for and he said $32K. I was like are you serious for an M series? He said he was getting one for himself. Right now she's waiting on the Power Reverser Modulation Control, front weight bracket and wheel weights to come in. Tractor was delivered to the dealer last Friday. It will be the first JD tractor on this farm. Nebraska test puts them at 57hp at the PTO about what she was looking for and the it weighs about 1500-2000lbs more then the Kubota, she's got nothing against Kubota, she has one of those too, an L3940. All the rest of the tractors that have been on the farm have been Farmall, International and CaseIH. She was going to trade the IH 574 but when it came down to it she couldn't let go of it, too much sentimental value, it was her late Father's favorite utility tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have an '07 M-7040 cab/ 4WD/ loader. It handles all my hay tools listed below no problem. Local Deere dealer told me "no way it will handle a sileage baler", but it handles my 648 sileage special easily. I even bale in high range 1st gear on flat ground.
It only has to be geared down when the bale chamber is full and I'm going up a steep hill, but a lower gear handles it fine. What you have to be careful with is going _downhill_ with a full round bale or a square baler with a heavy wagon behind. I had this happen to me yesterday and I slid a little. 4WD helps here since it puts engine braking power to 4 wheels.
Be careful with the cab arounf low limbs-I have replaced a few lights and lightly damaged the roof.
I will be buying a higher-horse tractor, but this one does get the job done and it's VERY reliable.
You will love the reverser and the AC cab. It's a great little farm tractor.


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

The local JD dealer here has a 2011 5065M 2WD cab tractor for sale as well. He wants wants 31K for it? I thought about going to get however I wasn't sure how good of a tractor they are. The cab was pretty mucha base model with no radio and the synch shuttle transmission.

--Kyle


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

tnwalkingred said:


> The local JD dealer here has a 2011 5065M 2WD cab tractor for sale as well. He wants wants 31K for it? I thought about going to get however I wasn't sure how good of a tractor they are. The cab was pretty mucha base model with no radio and the synch shuttle transmission.
> 
> --Kyle


5065 is only 50 PTO horses.....might want a few more horses to pull a bigger round baler sometime.....or run a mower or bine...the hills in TN can pull your horses down fast.

Regards, Mike


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I think Kubota equipment works very well! I have a 9540 cab 4wd loader,kubota 7040 4wd loader cab, 4700 2wd, kubota zero turn mower, kubota rtv. I would highly recommend giving them a go!! My 9540 pulls a vermeer 604 m like a dream and runs a krone 10 1/2 disc mower without knowing its there.


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

tnwalkingred said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got a line a nice 7040 tractor that I think is well worth the money. It's 2wd and has a cab on it. Any thoughts on this tractor???? Will be using this tractor for cutting and baling hay as well as some light planting and discing work. Thanks.
> 
> --Kyle


 We have a 4x4/cab/Ldr 7040 and pull a Rebel 5410 does great. I use the 4x4/open/Ldr 5040 for the 8ft Vicon cutter(3pt). Both have around 300hrs and have been great tractors,little light in rear but loaded the tires to solve that.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> 5065 is only 50 PTO horses.....might want a few more horses to pull a bigger round baler sometime.....or run a mower or bine...the hills in TN can pull your horses down fast.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Nebraska Tractor test shows JD under rates their PTO hp a bit.
http://tractortestlab.unl.edu/Deere/5065M.pdf

She didn't get it to bale with though. She did quite a bit of heavy 7' bush hogging Sat. with it and used the PTO-E setting it didn't even pull on the tractor. Nicest cab I've seen in that price range. Her's has Power Reverse.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> Nebraska Tractor test shows JD under rates their PTO hp a bit.
> http://tractortestla...Deere/5065M.pdf
> 
> She didn't get it to bale with though. She did quite a bit of heavy 7' bush hogging Sat. with it and used the PTO-E setting it didn't even pull on the tractor. Nicest cab I've seen in that price range. Her's has Power Reverse.


Still would be light on horsepower for round balers in hill country like Tennessee....especially baling heavy crop going uphill. Would be very shy on hp for discbines.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Vol said:


> Still would be light on horsepower for round balers in hill country like Tennessee....especially baling heavy crop going uphill. Would be very shy on hp for discbines.
> 
> Regards, Mike


2nd that.
My M7040 rated @ _*68 hp on flat ground *_does good with the round baler. It will pull the 9'9" mo-co, but last year in heavy hermothia @ times I was in lo range 1st gear. That cutting I probably averaged cutting in 2nd or 3rd gear.


----------

